# Blackwater Overflowed With Flushking



## Bumper (May 3, 2010)

I am fairly new here. I looks at posts frequently but never seem to be as knowledgeable as the other posters so I have never posted before.

I am hoping someone can help me with something stupid I did with the flushking. I was on my final flush and forgot about it. I had water coming from inside the camper. I quickly turned the water off and went inside to scope the damage. The water was up to where the water comes in the toilet at the bottom of the toilet rim and all over the floor and the sink cabinet. I assume it came up and overflowed the toilet but why would it have been to the top of the toilet bowl? I was able to dry everything with several towels and none of the carpet got wet. I also noticed some water in the underbelly. I took some of the screws off the back of the underbelly and a little water came out. I even pushed up on one of the sags. I have it jacked up pretty high in the front to let it drain but nothing further is coming out. The good news is the water was clean and clear with no odor what so ever. What are the next steps I should take? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I baby this camper and this is very bothersome.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I see this is your first post - Welcome!!
I think basically letting everything dry out really good is what to do. It may not hurt to run a dehumidifier to get any moisture you can't see......


----------



## Bumper (May 3, 2010)

thanks for the quick response. I plan will do that. Is it possible that I could have blew any gaskets? Should I drop the bellY for a closer look?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Bumper said:


> thanks for the quick response. I plan will do that. Is it possible that I could have blew any gaskets? Should I drop the bellY for a closer look?


I'm not sure - hopefully someone can answer that for you.......


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Been there, done that!! Thought I was the only one, though!!

When it happened to me, the pressure actually lifted the toilet right off the floor, so I heard the loud 'thud' when that happened and quickly ran it. Didn't have water anywhere but the bathroom as it all flowed into the underbelly. I took off the toilet, checked everything out, drained water from below (thankfully the water was clear as well). In our situation, there was no damage whatsoever - just my bruised ego!!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

CA-NYCamper said:


> Been there, done that!! Thought I was the only one, though!!
> 
> When it happened to me, the pressure actually lifted the toilet right off the floor, so I heard the loud 'thud' when that happened and quickly ran it. Didn't have water anywhere but the bathroom as it all flowed into the underbelly. I took off the toilet, checked everything out, drained water from below (thankfully the water was clear as well). In our situation, there was no damage whatsoever - just my bruised ego!!


No your not the only one I did it too. Was back filling with the flushking and got to talking to the guy in the next site and forgot all about it. Mine however never came out inside the camper but went up the vent tube and out on top of the camper and down the back. again no damage other then ego.

D.P.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It happens a lot. I've heard of toilet seals failing, the water coming up into the bowl (past the flush ball valve), or water coming out the vent in the roof. All are possibilities. If you do get water into the trailer, it can flow under the toilet and down into the belly. It could also find other holes in cabinets where plumbing lines run up or down. Therefore it sortof soudns like drying things out may be sufficient. Check the toilet carefully however in case you opened up a leak somewhere on one of the seals.


----------



## Bumper (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. At least now I know I am not the only one to do it. Should I drop the underbelly and fill the blackwater tank through the toilet to check for leaks? Is this the easiest way? Thanks again.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> It happens a lot. I've heard of toilet seals failing, the water coming up into the bowl (past the flush ball valve), or water coming out the vent in the roof. All are possibilities. If you do get water into the trailer, it can flow under the toilet and down into the belly. It could also find other holes in cabinets where plumbing lines run up or down. Therefore it sortof soudns like drying things out may be sufficient. Check the toilet carefully however in case you opened up a leak somewhere on one of the seals.


What he said







Make sure it is Dry!! and the sub floor did not get to wet, you don't want an OSB problem of moisture in there... Make sure all is sealed back tightly - thorough inspection....

First posts are usually about a new camper, and we all ask for pictures.......but in this case no pictures are necessary









Good Luck!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Bumper said:


> I am hoping someone can help me with something stupid I did with the flushking.


Do what I do to prevent this from ever happening again? Get a cheap kitchen timer and set it at 2 minutes. That way when your timer goes off, you know to turn off the water to your FlushKing. I keep my timer with the FlushKing.


----------



## Bumper (May 3, 2010)

How do I check the subfloor? Water did start to run out along the metal trim along the bottom of the camper by the slide, which is where the bathroom is. The camper is a 2008 27RSDS. Having some experience with OSB...I would think one wetting would not hurt it, would it?


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

For the future:

We use a pressure regulator on the city water,a flush king and checked the amount of time needed to fill an empty tank to full. Using a cheap kitchen timer it takes us four minutes. Start timer and have some "watch" through the toilet to see how long it takes to fill the tank. Use that time for future flushes.

We thought the time would vary at different campgrounds, but after three years of full time use, we find that the four minute time is pretty close regardless of the campground that we are in.

As I am disabled, I sit on am upside down five gallon bucket, timer in hand, near the flush king to shut it off. I have sure received some quizzical looks from other campers.

"Why is this fat old man sitting there with a timer in his hand?" LOL

It works!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Bumper said:


> How do I check the subfloor? Water did start to run out along the metal trim along the bottom of the camper by the slide, which is where the bathroom is. The camper is a 2008 27RSDS. Having some experience with OSB...I would think one wetting would not hurt it, would it?


OSB is tough stuff. Getting wet once doesn't hurt it as long as it is allowed to dry. Just make sure everything dries thoroughly before you close up the underbelley.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> How do I check the subfloor? Water did start to run out along the metal trim along the bottom of the camper by the slide, which is where the bathroom is. The camper is a 2008 27RSDS. Having some experience with OSB...I would think one wetting would not hurt it, would it?


OSB is tough stuff. Getting wet once doesn't hurt it as long as it is allowed to dry. Just make sure everything dries thoroughly before you close up the underbelley.
[/quote]

I would think around the toilet, since it is off, you should be able to inspect there. If it doesn't dry properly, you actually will accelerate OSB deterioration if you trap moisture in.....

Dry it properly and you should be okay.....


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Been there done that just recently, but I was filling the black tank using the toilet lever held down by something heavy; after my ADD kicked in and remember there was a river flowing through my fiver. We were not level so the water took the flow of gravity. Thank goodnes this was just an extra flushing and DH had already dumped the black. I take full responsibility. And this is after 10 years of camping in a TT!







Just make sure all dries.


----------

